
Free Azure Pluralsight Courses - rotrux
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/training/free-online-courses/
======
rotrux
there are about 20 multi-hour pluralsight courses for free here. There's also
no signup necessary...you just click on the link and a traditionally $30
course begins.

I'm kind of taken aback that this exists.

